# Newbie can't find info on my tractor...



## Ponduke (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, new to the forum. Nice place y'all got here!

I am now the owner of a 2001 (I think) Craftsman DGT 4000 garden tractor. Bought it from a neighbor of mine. It's looks brand new and the hour meter is at 144 so it's gently used. I got it cheap because it currently isn't running. ($300.00!) My dad and I are pretty good with small motors, especially dad, so getting it running shouldn't be much of a problem. The guy that sold it said he was mowing and it simply quit and never started again, that was last summer. It seems to have lost compression but when we tear into it soon I'll have a better idea what's wrong. The motor is a 23 HP water cooled Kohler Aegis. Found the motor's service manual online so I'm good to go there. 

Other than to introduce myself, the reason for this post is to ask if anyone here might know ANYTHING about this particular Craftsman. It's seems to not exist online LOL. Even at sears.com when I type in the model no. (917.27524) is come back with "garden tractor, no parts available". I'd like to have an owners manual for it at least. Online, all of the searches for DGT 4000's I could find all have a 27 HP motor, or I get results for the DYT 4000's.

If anyone knows anything about this mower, pros or cons, I'd be happy to read about it.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Use-
917275241 or 917275242
The engines have different spec numbers, but I don't know what the actual difference is.
lv675-851509
lv675-851516

You might look at your engine number to verify?
I'm pretty sure this is what you want.

You can also get the owners manual if you click on the right side of the page. It has the electrical schematic too!

Now the question I have is-
where did you find the vertical shaft Aegis manuals online? Kohler only lists horizontals???
Edit: I found it. Had to use Kohlers search function-


----------



## Ponduke (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks a ton for that info. Just what I needed!! 

Now to your question. I went to the kohler site and searched LV675 (Aegis motor model no.) and it led me right to this;

http://www.kohlerengines.com/common/resources/tp_2509.pdf

Like you I wasn't having any luck finding it through their service manual look-up page, so I was happy to have stumbled upon it.


----------

